# 

## Ania1515

Domki do 35 m zabudowy można budować na zgłoszenie, ale kiedy chcemy je wynajmować turystom, musimy uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę. Taką informację uzyskałam w Starostwie, ale nie mogę znaleźć na to odpowiedniego paragrafu. Czy ktoś może podesłać przepis prawny ?

----------


## Slawko123

Budynki pod wynajem, to działalność gospodarcza i nie podlegają pod Art. 29

----------


## kryzys

> Domki do 35 m zabudowy można budować na zgłoszenie, ale kiedy chcemy je wynajmować turystom, musimy uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę. Taką informację uzyskałam w Starostwie, ale nie mogę znaleźć na to odpowiedniego paragrafu. Czy ktoś może podesłać przepis prawny ?


Ale jak budujesz taki domek wg jakiegoś projektu który kosztuje ok 200 zł to bez najmniejszego problemu go przekształcisz na dom pełnoprawny do zamieszkania a wtedy mogą cię cmoknąć w pompkę ,koszt przekształcenia ok 2,5-4 tys zł .

----------


## Slawko123

Przeczytaj dokładnie art 29. I czego dotyczy.

Domki na wynajem to działalność gospodarcza, a o tym mówi inny artykuł. Dla działalności gospodarczej wszystko musi być na pozwolenie i dodatkowo są zupełnie inne odbiory. Nawet jak postawisz po tym jednym domku letniskowym dla rekreacji indywidualnej na kazde 500m2 to aby wynajmować i tak musisz zmienić przeznaczenie i te dodatkowe odbiory przejść.

----------


## Bertha

Przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem tekstu. Polska języka, very trudna języka.

----------


## Ucha

Ciekawy temat.  :roll eyes:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Domki do 35 m zabudowy można budować na zgłoszenie, ale kiedy chcemy je wynajmować turystom, musimy uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę. Taką informację uzyskałam w Starostwie, ...


to jakaś bzdura, która nie ma pokrycia w Prawie Budowlanym !
jeżeli zostanie zrealizowany budynek rekreacji indywidualnej ( np. w trybie zgłoszeniowym ) zgodnie z przepisami budowlanymi, Warunkami Zabudowy, itd ... to Ustawa nie definiuje, kto taki obiekt może użytkować zgodnie z jego przeznaczeniem : Ty, rodzina, turyści, ... 
- nie ma w Ustawie również powiązania procesu inwestycyjnego z działalnością gospodarczą.

----------


## ersste

prawo tego jednoznacznie nie reguluje mozna sie podeprzec wyrokami sądu z tymi domkami jest tak ze sa przeznaczone do pobytu okresowego a ludzie w nim mieszkaja całorocznie  w razie kontroli mówia ze mieszkja od wczoraj i za tydzien wracaja z rekraacji.w przypadku posiadaczy mieszkan na wynajem włascicele płaca 8 % podatku od wynajmu i nie musza prowadzić dzialalniosci gospodarczej  prawo ale był przypadek ze jedno z mieszkan było wynajete dla firmy i trzebabyło płacic podatek od nieruchomosci wyzszy  , kontrola wykazła ze jak sie ma 10 mieszkan to juz dzialalnosc gospodarcza , tak wiec jak na mała skale to nikt sie nie przyczepi

----------

